# Messy eaters



## stells (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a few shots of Hebe and Clover eating their Rose petals and Dandies  
*Clover got a bit messy when the petal flicked powder all over her *









*Coming through i want that bit *




*Got it*




*mmmmmmmmm whats this*




*Hebe ready to attack *


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 17, 2008)

Too cute Kelly, looks like they have been eating powdered donuts and like typical kids have it all over them!


----------



## Itort (Jul 17, 2008)

A happy tort is a messy tort. lol


----------



## Isa (Jul 17, 2008)

Kelly

Really nice pictures 

They are really cute, they look to enjoy those rose petals and dandelions .


----------



## 70ridgeway (Jul 17, 2008)

kelly there lovely great photos as usual


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2008)

Such wonderful baby shots ones sure to make you smile!


----------



## terryo (Jul 17, 2008)

They are adorable. I never tried Rose Petals.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Stells, Great pics. I especially like the one of "Hebe ready to attack" love the way s/he is reared up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pics, it looks like they really loved it 

____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

So beautiful. Looks like Hebe and Clover had a great time.

Agnieszka


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures Kelly  Hebe and Clover look like they loved their frosted rose petals and dandelions. 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

